# New Year Audax Resolutions



## MarcA (26 Oct 2011)

With the end of the Audax year this weekend, have you yet got any audax targets for next year in mind?

This was my first audax year and I was aiming to complete a Brevet 500 (5*100k) which I have achieved and also completed my first 100 mile audax (and indeed first 100 mile ride ever).

My modest target for next year is to complete a Randonneur 50, which will require my first 200k ride. I would also like to be a bit quicker.


----------



## stevevw (26 Oct 2011)

Complete a 600


----------



## ACS (26 Oct 2011)

Randonneur 1000 for me.

SR next season


----------



## Philip Whiteman (26 Oct 2011)

1. Do a 600 too
2. Finish RRTY
3. Not to make New Year's Resolutions that I cannot keep 
4. Deliver four audax events - a resolution that I have to keep!


----------



## vernon (26 Oct 2011)

Ride more events than I have ridden this year.

A modest target seing that I've only ridden 1 x 100km and 1 x 50km.


----------



## Camrider (26 Oct 2011)

I've come rather late to this game this season so after Sunday will have only have ridden 2 100's. Have been looking at next years rides and my 1st target is to work my way up to a couple of 200k rides.

If that goes well I might have a crack at the Audax UK National 400 out of Hempnall Norfolk.


----------



## martint235 (26 Oct 2011)

Ok next year will be my first year of doing Audax and I'm going for ambitious goals:

1. An SR (100, 200, 400 and 600 I believe??)
2. Grimpeur du Sud (which I understand is completing 5 hilly rides in the South)

My main problem I think is going to be getting to these things as there don't seem to be many near me. However I'm sure I'll work it out even if I have to ride to the start.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (26 Oct 2011)

Did my first audax last weekend, and I'm aiming to get Randonneur 1000 next year.

I'll get the 100k's out of they way by doing the Norfolk Nips over the winter - brrrrrr!!

When it's the 300k, it'll be the furthest that I've ever ridden 


*MarcA*, did you do the Silly Suffolk? I kept an eye out for a Cayo but to no avail


----------



## Glover Fan (26 Oct 2011)

This year was my first Audax season, just about to gain my first AAA points with the Dartmoor Devil. Completed a 200k this year which I am happy with.

I think next year I would really like to complete a 400k, specifically the Avalon 400.


----------



## Baggy (26 Oct 2011)

MarcA said:


> My modest target for next year is to complete a Randonneur 50, which will require my first 200k ride. I would also like to be a bit quicker.


My aim for this year was to complete a Randonneur 500, but unfortunately knee difficulties stopped me riding anything over 150k. 

Good news is the knee is much, much better, so that's one toaim for next year. Another brevet 500 would be good, and am also interested in the National 400.

In an attempt to get more women into Audax, am also grooming several cycling buddies to ride a local 100k in March. The promise of quality cake has more or less sold it to them already


----------



## Baggy (26 Oct 2011)

Oooh yes, and a gold AAA badge would be a nice addition. My knees might beg to differ though...


----------



## Glover Fan (26 Oct 2011)

Baggy said:


> In an attempt to get more women into Audax, am also grooming several cycling buddies to ride a local 100k in March. The promise of quality cake has more or less sold it to them already


Ooohhh which one?

I'm already looking forward to the Mad March!


----------



## Baggy (26 Oct 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Ooohhh which one?
> 
> I'm already looking forward to the Mad March!


The Mad March is the one!


----------



## mcshroom (26 Oct 2011)

Last year was my first season, and I managed one 200k and another 200 that I finished out of time.

This year I'm hoping for 5 x 200, a 300 and a 400 - though I'm really going to have to work on my weight to have a chance with the longer ones


----------



## Banjo (26 Oct 2011)

I try not to plan too much just fit calendar rides in when I can. 

This was my first Audax year managed to complete a 200 plus about 6 100 / 150 rides, 

Also did a gold Grimpeur (Wesley May 100) Enjoyed the company and the rides. Starting the next year off with a 200 on Nov 5th (Transporter)


----------



## Beaker39 (27 Oct 2011)

This was my first year really after only doing a couple the year before so was quite surprised when I just checked my rides on the Audax site. I have managed 1x300, 8x200, 1x150, 8x100 and managed 28 AAA points  Not bad for a fatty!!

Don't really have any targets for next year apart from trying to do the same again but explore a little further afield if possible. Roll on 2012.


----------



## MarcA (27 Oct 2011)

*MarcA*, did you do the Silly Suffolk? I kept an eye out for a Cayo but to no avail 

Yes. Were were a bit late to the start and were collecting our cards when everyone left. Didn't manage to catch up. There were a few cyclists at the first control but not sure if they were on the audax or not. At the second control we got caught by some people doing the 200. Finished just in time at 7.15 in the dark. Enjoyed it and my first time at that dstance. Good weather for the time of year and no hills! 

How did you get on?


----------



## PpPete (27 Oct 2011)

Longest so far is a 300k. Hoping to do an SR this coming year.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (27 Oct 2011)

MarcA said:


> *MarcA*, did you do the Silly Suffolk? I kept an eye out for a Cayo but to no avail
> 
> Yes. Were were a bit late to the start and were collecting our cards when everyone left. Didn't manage to catch up. There were a few cyclists at the first control but not sure if they were on the audax or not. At the second control we got caught by some people doing the 200. Finished just in time at 7.15 in the dark. Enjoyed it and my first time at that dstance. Good weather for the time of year and no hills!
> 
> How did you get on?



Yeah you're right, very lucky with the weather and no hills, but the flickin' wind was a right pain 

Finished at 5 o'clock, I liked the controls but I had another version of the route sheet (with distances)which didn't tally exactly with the original, so I had to keep checking route on google maps, luckily even in the middle of nowhere I could get mobile internet 

Here's to next years campaign


----------



## Albert (27 Oct 2011)

My ambition is small:
I plan to do at least one hopefully three or four 100k Audax in 2012. I've ridden this distance+ a few times, but never in an event.


----------



## waggoner (27 Oct 2011)

To do more 100km ones,, and built up to a 150km then a 200 km one before the years out...


----------



## Noodley (27 Oct 2011)

Do a 100.
And a 200 if I find a flat one. That ain't happening tho cos they all have great big bloody hills in them round here!


----------



## the snail (27 Oct 2011)

Well my RRTY went belly up this week with a DNF, so I think it's start again in January for that.. or maybe February, plus SR in preparation for LEL. Best laid plans of mice etc, we'll see.


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2011)

Good stuff! Might see some of you on the road. Anyone going to the AGM next month?


----------



## vernon (28 Oct 2011)

Albert said:


> My ambition is small:
> I plan to do at least one hopefully three or four 100k Audax in 2012. I've ridden this distance+ a few times, but never in an event.



Pick your events carefully. For your first one choose an event with a low minimum average speed e.g. 10km/hr which will give you a generous ten hours to complete the ride.


----------



## vernon (28 Oct 2011)

Noodley said:


> Do a 100.
> And a 200 if I find a flat one. That ain't happening tho cos they all have great big bloody hills in them round here!



You could plot your own flat 200 as a DIY audax.


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2011)

Could someone please explain (in simple words) DIY? I would like to do an SR in 2012, does DIY mean I can set my own course? My main issue is the 600, I have, on recommendation, the Brian Chapman. However if I can just ride 600km it makes things a bit easier


----------



## Camrider (28 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Could someone please explain (in simple words) DIY?



Audax UK DIY


----------



## frank9755 (7 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Could someone please explain (in simple words) DIY? I would like to do an SR in 2012, does DIY mean I can set my own course? My main issue is the 600, I have, on recommendation, the Brian Chapman. However if I can just ride 600km it makes things a bit easier




For your first 600 I would strongly recommend doing one of the established calendar events with a large field rather than a DIY.
One of the biggest benefits of these rides is the advice you get, when you need it, from people who have done it before, a few words at the right moment being worth more than a book-full at any other time. Also a 600 can be a hard and lonely journey, even during a big event. It's a big help when you find someone with compatible speed to ride with during the night sections. Overtaking others on the road, and being overtaken also provide occasional lifts.


----------



## yello (7 Nov 2011)

the snail said:


> plus SR in preparation for LEL



LEL is in 2013. An SR is good prep; so one in 2012 and again in 2013 would be an excellent idea!

I'm planning an SR series myself next year and then then 1200 out of Tours. I don't know which SR rides I'll do, that depends on the calendar and location. 

Other than that, I'd also like to do a section of the Eurovelo 6, from Nevers to Budapest perhaps. I haven't done any touring in a good while and my bike's beginning to sulk!


----------



## Klaus (7 Nov 2011)

First 100k done ever was Emitremmus a week ago, already considering the 100k "Kennet Valley" and "Start of Summertime". Considering Emitremmus was quite a struggle for me I am going for some more punishment. Hopefully I get enough hill training in until then.


----------



## Ian H (7 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> For your first 600 I would strongly recommend doing one of the established calendar events with a large field rather than a DIY.
> One of the biggest benefits of these rides is the advice you get, when you need it, from people who have done it before, a few words at the right moment being worth more than a book-full at any other time. Also a 600 can be a hard and lonely journey, even during a big event. It's a big help when you find someone with compatible speed to ride with during the night sections. Overtaking others on the road, and being overtaken also provide occasional lifts.



Also many of the calendar 600s will have food and sleeping facilities at some point.


----------



## yello (7 Nov 2011)

Ian H said:


> Also many of the calendar 600s will have *food and sleeping facilities* at some point.



And that makes a HUGE difference. Riding alone, I don' mind but knowing you can grab a few hours decent kip on-route makes life easier. As does a plate of food as silly hours o'clock.


----------



## vernon (9 Nov 2011)

yello said:


> Other than that, I'd also like to do a section of the Eurovelo 6, from Nevers to Budapest perhaps. I haven't done any touring in a good while and my bike's beginning to sulk!



Be prepared to be bored as you pedal along the Doubs and onto Mulhouse. It is the most boring stretch of EV6 between St Nazaire and Passau.


----------



## HAndy (8 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> Could someone please explain (in simple words) DIY? I would like to do an SR in 2012, does DIY mean I can set my own course? My main issue is the 600, I have, on recommendation, the Brian Chapman. However if I can just ride 600km it makes things a bit easier


 
DIYs are AUK events where you set your own route, and the proof of passage can be either the old fashioned way - receipts etc., or by GPS. Make sure you know the rules before you do one, 600k is a long way to go to lose the ride on a technicality.

I think there is great value in sticking to calendar events for your first attempt at each distance, or joining a group DIY where an experienced AUK leads the ride. I reckon my Bryan Chapman (despite 8200m of climbing) with 150 others and much TLC from the organising team was easier than a flat solo 600.


----------



## smutchin (9 Dec 2011)

Finally got my first SR in 2011, hope to repeat the achievement in 2012. Would like to do a fixed SR. Would also like to do a few continental brevets.

Even having successfully done a calendar 600, I would find a DIY 600 extremely tough. It's not just the convenience of proper controls that makes a calendar 600 a more attractive prospect, it's the moral support and camaraderie you get from your fellow riders.

d.


----------



## JohnTCC (9 Dec 2011)

Mine is to do a SR in 2012.(my first full year in Audax)...... already started.. did 200k on 20/11/11 only another 1300k to go

JohnTCC


----------



## Glover Fan (9 Dec 2011)

Just looked at the awards and I think realistically, i'd like to get the Brevet 1000, Randonneur 500 and Randonneur 1000. I got the Brevet 500 in my first season.


----------



## Dan_h (9 Dec 2011)

I will be aiming to get the Randonneur 1000, I think I can do it so fingers crossed


----------



## Banjo (12 Dec 2011)

After not planning on doing much this year I am now attempting RRTY done the first two 200s november and December.may substitute one month for a 300 to qualify for Rando 1000. I am doing a nice flat 200 DIY first week of Jan. Barry to Slimbridge via Magor and back. My first attempt at DIY.


----------



## Ian H (12 Dec 2011)

smutchin said:


> ...I would find a DIY 600 extremely tough. It's not just the convenience of proper controls that makes a calendar 600 a more attractive prospect, it's the moral support and camaraderie you get from your fellow riders.
> 
> d.


DIYs with company are often easier. Solo ones can test your resolve. I remember a hilly 600 some years ago when it rained so hard that I had to carry my bike through thigh-deep water at one point. In the small hours I tried to grab some sleep, wrapped in an old flaking space blanket, in a damp smelly bus shelter. Giving up, I emerged to continue, shivering and covered in glitter.
But don't let me put you off.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Dec 2011)

Master plan is to just do a few more than this year which was my first dabble into Audax.The biggy i did this year was the Cotswold Classic 212km on the fixie,i'll do that again next year as it was a cracking ride.Other than that,no set goals,just pick and choose what suits time and money (travel money...NOT the cost of entering which is still the best value going ! )


----------



## Klaus (20 Dec 2011)

Klaus said:


> First 100k done ever was Emitremmus a week ago, already considering the 100k "Kennet Valley" and "Start of Summertime". Considering Emitremmus was quite a struggle for me I am going for some more punishment. Hopefully I get enough hill training in until then.


 
Have booked the Kennet 100 (end Feb) and Summertime 110 (end March) - best policy I find is to book rather than just think about it. December has been slow for getting out due to weather and Christmas preps but still hope to have enough time to stay fit and get fitter ....


----------



## Spartak (21 Dec 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> I think next year I would really like to complete a 400k, specifically the Avalon 400.



Also planning on riding this as my first 400.


----------



## Ian H (21 Dec 2011)

Good choice.


----------



## Camrider (21 Dec 2011)

_*"best policy I find is to book rather than just think about it"*_

It certainly should firm up any resolution. I plan to ride my 1st 150k and 200k in March. There are 3 sets of rides starting from Henham / Ugly (Essex) on 3 consecutive weekends so I've signed up for a the 100k on the 25th Feb the 150k the following w/e and the 200k the one after that. If that goes well I will sign up for the UK National 400 in June but as that is 2.5 times farther than I've ever cycled before (and that was 20 years ago) I think it wise to get some more mileage in before committing to that.


----------



## Klaus (22 Dec 2011)

Camrider said:


> _*...*_ Ugly (Essex) ...


Looking forward to passing through Ugly on the Start of Summertime ride. Had the pleasure of going through Nasty during Emitremmus but can't quite remember what it looked like .....


----------



## Tynan (3 Jan 2012)

idly hoping to do some more and take them more seriously, I've done up to and abut 200k a few times, I've slowly learnt about eating and drinking properly and what a difference it makes, my latest imit so far is core strength issues at the roundabout 130 miles mark, a rude surprise when I was thinking to myself that the endless tweaks to fit had conquered the sore arse and bad back issues and the legs had more strength

the seg75 in Feb is my pencilled in first effort with 56 miles to and from my house to man it up, although the 11 miles into work today felt rather tough after a louche christmas break


----------



## Tynan (3 Jan 2012)

yes, def


Klaus said:


> Looking forward to passing through Ugly on the Start of Summertime ride. Had the pleasure of going through Nasty during Emitremmus but can't quite remember what it looked like .....


defo there for that one barring unbreakable commitments, done those rides last year and one of them the year before, one at least was very scenic on a cold but clear sunny day


----------



## zigzag (3 Jan 2012)

i haven't got plans for smaller rides, but so far i've signed up for mille alba 1000k and bryan chapman 600k. i was going to ride kernow&sw, but my mrs is doing a 10k run that weekend and wants my support.. i'm also doing my first 200k this saturday - 'poor student' starting in oxford.


----------



## PpPete (3 Jan 2012)

zigzag said:


> i haven't got plans for smaller rides, but so far i've signed up for mille alba 1000k and bryan chapman 600k. i was going to ride kernow&sw, but my mrs is doing a 10k run that weekend and wants my support.. i'm also doing my first 200k this saturday - 'poor student' starting in oxford.


 
See you on Saturday then (but probably only briefly at the start) !

Planning to enter the Bryan Chapman too.


----------



## arallsopp (3 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Other than that I'm only aiming to do 100s at the moment, and to enjoy riding in different areas of the country by making use of my camper van. I'm at that stage where I can't really imagine doing the distances some of you talk about!


 
In a different life, I'd be all over that. Unfortunately, in this one I have domestic obligations that preclude it.

Oh, and having ridden with you, I see no reason why you shouldn't keep going into mega mileages. Its not a matter of imagination. Its a matter of pushing one pedal round, and then the other one.


----------



## PpPete (3 Jan 2012)

I agree !
Keep doing the 100s, then maybe a 150 (I can recommend the New Forest one as being relatively flat) and before you know it 200s are possible, then a few more and 200s become "routine" (if never "easy") and you start to think about 300s.

Maybe worth investing in some different tyres (and maybe even new rims) which are an easy combination to fit (such as Mavic rim + Michelin tyres) and/or geting a VAR lever or one of the other clever ones that amplify your natural leverage.


----------



## Terry Kay (3 Jan 2012)

I've only recently got back into cycling and remember first reading about Audaxes a few weeks back.. Not a chance! I thought to myself..

Now my fitness levels are improving and I'm actually looking for longer routes back home I'm seriously considering entering one.. Finger crossed I can pick up a road bike on the CTW scheme around April and it just so happens there a 100km starting not 200m from my front door in June!

Not making any kind of resolutions but certainly something to aim for and look forward to!


----------



## LouiseL (3 Jan 2012)

TMN in my first year audaxing (and cycling) I think I must have been the lanterne rouge on every single ride so I do know just how you feel. Last year I was surprised to find that there _are_ people who ride slower than me, but not very many on a 200  . Even so, I have got to know a great many lovely people over the past year. It's now rare for me to do a ride and not find either someone I know who is also doing it and is happy to keep me company for a few miles at the start before racing off to catch up with the faster lads or else someone going at about my pace to ride with (even if they are taking it slowly so I can keep up). I think you and I ride at a similar pace. Let me know what rides you are doing. I'd be happy to ride with you if I can but in the event of a mechanical I can only offer morale support as I'm pretty clueless!

I'm a member of cycle rescue. It's about £30 ish a year I think ( it comes as standard with my insurance so I'm unsure of the exact cost). This provides peace of mind in the event of being stuck in the middle of nowhere with a borked bike. Confession time- I wrote my previous (carbon) bike off on the second audax I ever did with about 50k to go. I cracked the top tube falling off on the way down a hill. It got me back ok but it was like sitting on a jelly and shouldn't have been ridden. No amount of mechanical know how could have solved that one.

I always carry a Var lever. I struggle with tyres too.

As regards distances, the furthest I had ever ridden last February was 200k (and that near finished me off) and I couldn't imagine being able to do even a 400 never mind the rest. PBP was double the furthest I had ever ridden and my only 600 was _by far_ the easiest one of that distance in the calendar! At the time I rode the 600 I wasn't intending to do PBP so wasn't "in training" and wanting a tougher ride. The distance alone was enough of a challenge! I thought PBP was for the real long distance loonies and I wasn't capable of that! Martin Brice thankfully persuaded me otherwise. I've found the trick is not to look at the whole distance, break it up. It's only......km to the next control. Easy peasy I _know_ I can do that distance so *just point the bike and pedal* as Arallsop has pretty much said. All you need is a bit of determination and a large dose of stubborness and before you know where you are the ride is finished and it was nowhere near as hard as you thought it was going to be!


----------



## LouiseL (3 Jan 2012)

I'm doing both of those but am intending to ECE them both to 200 unless the weather is evil. I'd be happy to ride the 100k legs with you.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

Erm ... having never heard of them until the end of last year - to do one. I'm doing my first sportive next month (3 booked) and a 100/200 would be interesting.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2012)

zigzag said:


> i haven't got plans for smaller rides, but so far i've signed up for mille alba 1000k and bryan chapman 600k. i was going to ride kernow&sw, but my mrs is doing a 10k run that weekend and wants my support.. i'm also doing my first 200k this saturday - 'poor student' starting in oxford.


Out of interest, how are you getting to Oxford? I'm hoping to do quite a few audax this year but the big blocker is getting to the start of some of them.

I also thought of doing the "Poor Student" but it's my mrs birthday this weekend so spending the time with her instead.


----------



## zigzag (3 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Out of interest, how are you getting to Oxford? I'm hoping to do quite a few audax this year but the big blocker is getting to the start of some of them.


 
i'll be taking a 6:21 train from paddington and 19:01 from oxford, if all goes to plan. train to/from bristol for bryan chapman (the thought of riding there crossed my mind, but probably - not). haven't decided regarding mille alba - car/train/plane?


----------



## frank9755 (4 Jan 2012)

LouiseL said:


> I've found the trick is not to look at the whole distance, break it up. It's only......km to the next control. Easy peasy I _know_ I can do that distance so *just point the bike and pedal* as Arallsop has pretty much said. All you need is a bit of determination and a large dose of stubborness and before you know where you are the ride is finished


 
Some sound advice in Louise and Pete's posts but, for me, this is the most important bit. I started to enjoy riding long distances when I stopped 'clock-watching', constantly looking at how far I had ridden. Now I switch the mileage display off and concentrate on the scenery, how I am feeling, chatting to someone and being in the moment. The control, or the food stop or the place to sleep always arrives, without me spending my mental energy willing it to!

Of course, having ridden over 150km with TMN on two successive days, then 100km on the third day - all at a good pace, I know she's not going to have any issues with 200km, and I'm not inclined to bet against her knocking off some 300s, 400s and 600s over the summer!


----------



## frank9755 (4 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Out of interest, how are you getting to Oxford? I'm hoping to do quite a few audax this year but the big blocker is getting to the start of some of them.


 
A decent number of audaxes work with trains. Ironically it is often the ones that are further away, such as Bryan Chapman (book early). I also got a direct train to Inverkeithing (north of Edinburgh) for my other 600km - made it very easy.

The best way, of course, is to ride out. Last year I rode out to The Dean (same start as Poor Student), straight from the office at London Bridge on the Friday night. I spent the night in the Travelodge, with lots of other riders, and had a relative lie-in! The year before I rode out and back for a 200km starting in Herford and made a weekend of it. 

Lots of people do an ECE (Extended Calendar Event) which means that if you ride out and back from a 100km that starts 50km away, it makes it into a 200km. Personally I've not done that mainly as I'm not so keen on the 4am starts. 

Most events start early in the morning but there are a few with evening starts. I think they are great as the logistics are so much easier and, for FNRttC-ers, setting off to ride through the night is always exciting but does not challenge the comfort zone! 

Driving is horrible and I try to avoid it. Going out it is ok but coming home, even after a 200km, I am just really tired. After Bryan Chapman it was scary.


----------



## frank9755 (4 Jan 2012)

zigzag said:


> haven't decided regarding mille alba - car/train/plane?


 
Get the train; book it early!


----------



## Dan_h (4 Jan 2012)

Klaus said:


> Have booked the Kennet 100 (end Feb) and Summertime 110 (end March) - best policy I find is to book rather than just think about it. December has been slow for getting out due to weather and Christmas preps but still hope to have enough time to stay fit and get fitter ....


 
I am planning on doing the Kennet 100, perhaps I will see you there?


----------



## Klaus (4 Jan 2012)

Dan_h said:


> I am planning on doing the Kennet 100, perhaps I will see you there?


 Sure - eeasy to spot me - don't have drop bars .....


----------



## deckertim (4 Jan 2012)

I am planning on doing a Super Randonneur this year in preparation for doing LEL in 2013


----------



## BikingChris (4 Jan 2012)

Id like to get another series under my belt again, but my last partner cant do now, anyone know of anyone in or close to Bradford ?

Want to get the PBP, 1200k done but last time I looked you had to have 2 Audax series under you belt.


----------



## PpPete (4 Jan 2012)

The 2011 PBP had a requirement for one SR - with the possibility for a pre-registration with an SR in the previous season. I don't think any knows what the qualifying requirements are for the 2015 edition. 

Meanwhile LEL (1400 km) in 2013 does not have a qualifying ride requirement (although an SR would be good preparation - and is therefore amongst my plans for this year)


----------



## BikingChris (4 Jan 2012)

Hi Pete, sorry but whats the LEL please ?


----------



## LouiseL (4 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> I started to enjoy riding long distances when I stopped 'clock-watching', constantly looking at how far I had ridden. Now I switch the mileage display off and concentrate on the scenery, how I am feeling, chatting to someone and being in the moment.


 
Oh to be fast enough to have the luxury of being able to do that! For slow coaches like me clock watching is essential to ensure I don't run out of time. Time can slip away unnoticed socialising at controls and when you only ever build up a relatively small time cushion it's easy to come unstuck. You are very fortunate that your easy cruising pace is fast enough that you won't ever be out of time unless there are exceptional circumstances,whereas I've made the arrivee with 10 whole minutes to spare on at least one occasion . In terms of looking at distances I usually only ever look to see how far away the next control is (and when it shuts ) which I do when I am leaving the previous control, followed by a quick ETA calculation. On anything over 200 I would really have to think about it (or check the computer) to tell you how far I had already ridden or indeed how much of the ride was left. That is rarely a focus unless I'm on the last section. Would I enjoy the ride more if I _could_ leave the cyclecomputer at home? Most definitely. It would be much more relaxing. Unfortunately unless I grow a pair of much stronger legs that's unlikely to happen. Shame I can't borrow yours for a bit!


----------



## Klaus (5 Jan 2012)

LouiseL said:


> Oh to be fast enough to have the luxury of being able to do that! For slow coaches like me clock watching is essential to ensure I don't run out of time. Time can slip away unnoticed socialising at controls and when you only ever build up a relatively small time cushion it's easy to come unstuck. .....


 
+1 - same problem here. First Audax was Emitremmus. Difference between total elapsed time and total moving time was one whole hour! The hills didn't help. Being slow I need to reduce the non-moving time to a minimum. As I do more Audaxes it will get easier but needs constant attention.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jan 2012)

BikingChris said:


> Hi Pete, sorry but whats the LEL please ?


 
http://www.londonedinburghlondon.com/ 
In so far as anything is the British "equivalent" of the PBP this would be it.


----------



## zigzag (5 Jan 2012)

regarding tracking the distance - i find it handy to know how far is the next control. this helps to plan food and water intake (so i'm not carrying 1.5l of water for 50km leg). i also have control distances printed out and taped to the frame before the ride - so i can start looking around when the mileage on gps approaches control point (i have mileage and current speed fields on the display - just for reference).


----------



## Dora (5 Jan 2012)

To finish one... or to start one for that matter... in fact if we're going that way, find one I like the look of and enter.


----------



## velovoice (5 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Louise, you're an inspiration! Still think you'd be waiting around for me though ...  I've entered Dave Hudson's £1 Tea and Biscuits 100k from Newlands Corner on January 29th, although if the weather's bad or even remotely icy I won't go, following my recent fall. I was also thinking of doing the Pease Pottage 100k on February 5th (same provisos re weather though). Haven't looked any further ahead than that yet - I'm looking forward to the spring!


 
Hi TMN  I'm signed up for both of those as well!  Glad to know there'll be a friendly face to watch for. I'm going by train to and from - we'll see how well that works out. 

My one audax experience (the Flitchbike 100 last June - highly recommend BTW) taught me speed isn't everything. My downfall was time management for stops. 

My speed will be whatever it is on the day, not going to sweat that.

Love LouiseL's and Arallsopp's advice - thanks guys!


----------



## Banjo (5 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> Erm ... having never heard of them until the end of last year - to do one. I'm doing my first sportive next month (3 booked) and a 100/200 would be interesting.


 Have a look on here.http://www.aukweb.net/events/ Should be something suitable. Some you can enter /pay online most use cheques and snail mail.

The big difference between Audax and Sportif rides is theres no route signs on an Audax so study the route card and take a map. Control points are usually cafes shops or pubs so you dont need to lug a full days food around taking some food is a good idea though. Give it a go, doesnt cost a lot and is a lot of fun.


----------



## BikingChris (5 Jan 2012)

Good point about taking a map...

I learnt very quickley not to blindly follow other riders thinking that they were keeping up with the directions and that the directions are not always right ! You need to keep your whits about you.

I also need to get better at pacing and nutrition but thats another story...


----------



## rb58 (5 Jan 2012)

I'll be new to Audax this year, but am aiming for SR as well. Just need to learn to read a map!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> I'll be new to Audax this year, but am aiming for SR as well. Just need to learn to read a map!


Ah the joy that is GPS. 

P. S. I can actually read a map if I have to


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ah the joy that is GPS.
> 
> P. S. I can actually read a map if I have to


First I'll need to buy a map.....


----------



## rb58 (6 Jan 2012)

Okay. So, I've just joined Audax UK. And am now scouring for events, so it's serious. Can anyone answer one wuick question for me? Do you get to know the route in advance of the start of an event, or is it given to you when you arrive?

Thanks


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Okay. So, I've just joined Audax UK. And am now scouring for events, so it's serious. Can anyone answer one wuick question for me? Do you get to know the route in advance of the start of an event, or is it given to you when you arrive?
> 
> Thanks


Snap I've just joined too!!! Time to start racking up the SR events!


----------



## Nuncio (6 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Do you get to know the route in advance of the start of an event, or is it given to you when you arrive?
> Thanks


In advance, usually a week or two before the event. What you will not know before the day, for obvious reasons, are the questions for the info controls. Assuming there are any, they will be printed on the brevet card given to you at the start.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (6 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ah the joy that is GPS.
> 
> P. S. I can actually read a map if I have to


But what about road signs?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (6 Jan 2012)

deckertim said:


> I am planning on doing a Super Randonneur this year in preparation for doing LEL in 2013


That's exactly what I have planned too.

I've got a copy of Simon Doughty's well regarded book The Long Distance Cyclists' Handbook (ISBN 0 7136 6832 6) and am following his training programme for a 600km.

I started it mid-December and should be doing 600km at the end of August. Obviously the programme has you riding 200, 300 & 400km along the way, so I hope to find recognised events to coincide with them.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> I've got a copy of Simon Doughty's well regarded book The Long Distance Cyclists' Handbook.


Excellent choice. I used it last year to get ready for PBP


----------



## Ian H (6 Jan 2012)

You should receive a routesheet before the event. More organisers are putting routes on the web, either on their own sites or on the space AUK allows for relevant files (map, routesheet, gps). It's a good idea to familiarise yourself with the route beforehand (using a map, paper or online), or at least check where the controls are.

Anecdote: On a ride from Bath that turned at West Bay on the Dorset Coast, a fellow cyclist peered out to sea and asked, "Shouldn't I be able to see Wales from here?".

*All my routesheets, past and present, can be found at www.ukcyclist.co.uk.


----------



## PpPete (6 Jan 2012)

Nuncio said:


> In advance, usually a week or two before the event.


Which gives you time to learn the arcane language of the audax route sheet:

R@T (eff.SO) sp VILLAGE
or
1x@MRAB

of course each organiser uses slightly different abbreviations


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (6 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Excellent choice. I used it last year to get ready for PBP


Snap: I borrowed it from a pal who did PBP for the first time last year.

Also just bought Weight Training For Cyclists by Doyle & Schmitz as recommended in the LDCH.


----------



## Ian H (6 Jan 2012)

PpPete said:


> Which gives you time to learn the arcane language of the audax route sheet:
> 
> R@T (eff.SO) sp VILLAGE
> or
> ...


 
You're definitely being mischievous. I've yet to see a routesheet that doesn't explain its abbreviations. But okay, yes, they do vary. I'd have written:-

R at T (actual SO) sp VILLAGE
1st exit mini rbt


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Jan 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Hi TMN  I'm signed up for both of those as well!  Glad to know there'll be a friendly face to watch for. I'm going by train to and from - we'll see how well that works out.
> 
> My one audax experience (the Flitchbike 100 last June - highly recommend BTW) taught me speed isn't everything. My downfall was time management for stops.
> 
> ...


 
Weirdly enough, I was eyeing this one up last night and will be posting off the entry form tomorrow, possibly roping my boyfriend in too as he's good at the moral support/poking with a stick thing. At least you're all guaranteed not to be the slowest person on the ride


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2012)

How important is a GPS unit in doing an Audax? I don't have one and my phone's not got mapping on.

I can probably switch to one temporarily or buy a GPS unit if needed. However, I'm fairly proficient in the use of paper maps.


----------



## Ian H (6 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> How important is a GPS unit in doing an Audax? I don't have one and my phone's not got mapping on.
> 
> I can probably switch to one temporarily or buy a GPS unit if needed. However, I'm fairly proficient in the use of paper maps.


 
You shouldn't need either gps or paper maps. The routesheet should be an adequate guide. It is, however, wise to check the routesheet against a map prior to riding. Having said that, I've done countless events without any of that, and only very occasionally got lost.


----------



## Camrider (6 Jan 2012)

I think the vast majority of audax riders don't bother with GPS. I've not carried maps on the 2 100km rides I've done so far but I will when stepping up the distances this year in case I need to find a short cut back but hopefully it will stay unused in the pannier.


----------



## martint235 (7 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> But what about road signs?


****************** off


----------



## Ian H (7 Jan 2012)

Two forms of route storage...


----------



## velovoice (7 Jan 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Weirdly enough, I was eyeing this one up last night and will be posting off the entry form tomorrow, possibly roping my boyfriend in too as he's good at the moral support/poking with a stick thing. At least you're all guaranteed not to be the slowest person on the ride


Yay, ABV!! The El Supremo, right? And yes sign DB up too, it'd be nice to meet him.


----------



## Banjo (7 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Huh? GPS? Much too hi-tech for me. I know it's early in my audaxing career, but so far I've stuck more closely to the true spirit of Audax with the plastic bag, velcro and rusty bulldog clip solution:
> 
> View attachment 6006
> 
> ...


 
I normally rewrite the route card onto 5 or 6 small cards in larger print then laminate with plastic for waterproofing.You only need a small route card holder then. It definitely doesnt pay to just follow a group like sheep unless you dont think the planned route is long enough 

No need for an expensive route card holder. This one has lasted me about 10 audax rides and still going strong is a cut down clipboard from the pound shop wrapped in tape to water proof it then cable tied to the stem. My first one was the lid off a takeaway curry tub taped to the stem with route cards held on with rubber bands. Worked fine but made me feel hungry.


----------



## Ian H (7 Jan 2012)

The plastic ziplock bag supplied with your brevet card (sometimes you have to ask for it) is big enough to take an A4 sheet folded in 4. Adequate waterproofing for your routesheet.


----------



## PpPete (8 Jan 2012)

I think GPS becomes more useful in the dark. Mine's all set up to beep and light up the screen as each turn approaches. I'd struggle to complete winter 200s in time if I had to keep checking route sheet/map.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (8 Jan 2012)

I bought a cheap laminator from Asda, about £9 and laminate my routesheets, perfect waterproofing. As for resolutions, I intend to ride my first 300km Audax having missed out last year. I need at least one for the CTC tourist competition if I want a top 10 finish. I managed 13th last year and an away 300 would have done the trick. here's hoping!!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (9 Jan 2012)

I'm starting to doubt myself and wonder if I'm actually ready for this or whether I should hold off for a couple of months, especially as it now looks as if I'll be doing it by myself. Roughly how long do you get to complete a 100km Audax?


----------



## Baggy (9 Jan 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'm starting to doubt myself and wonder if I'm actually ready for this or whether I should hold off for a couple of months, especially as it now looks as if I'll be doing it by myself. Roughly how long do you get to complete a 100km Audax?


The minimum speed for most 100k events is 12.5 kph - so 8 hours including stops. If it's not hilly that's usually plenty of time to ride at a steady pace and faff around with directions!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (9 Jan 2012)

Ach that sounds achieveable then and I think I just lack confidence and I'd be beating myself up about it for the next year if I didn't complete it in enough time or at all. I'm hoping to have a new bike in time for it so that should help too.


----------



## Baggy (9 Jan 2012)

I was very nervous before my first 100k Audax, but just tried to think of it as four 25k rides with short rests in between and managed to get round with no problems. Admittedly riding with a companion did help, but in some ways riding alone takes the pressure off as you can ride as fast or as slow as you like without worrying about anyone else.

By the time the ride comes around you'll have a few more miles in your legs and hopefully be feeling more confident


----------



## Baggy (9 Jan 2012)

Oops, apologies - think I looked at the wrong ride - the Dave Hudson rides have 15kph minimum, so about 6hrs and 40mins, so a bit less time 

Obviously that means you might need to be more disciplined at the food stops, but probably still do-able if you're comfortable riding at a steady pace.


----------



## velovoice (10 Jan 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Ach that sounds achieveable then and I think I just lack confidence and I'd be beating myself up about it for the next year if I didn't complete it in enough time or at all. I'm hoping to have a new bike in time for it so that should help too.


Pamela, if you're getting a lighter faster bike within the next week or so and then just ride it and ride it... you'll be fine!! (Is it a Dolce??  )


----------



## Ian H (10 Jan 2012)

Baggy said:


> Oops, apologies - think I looked at the wrong ride - the Dave Hudson rides have 15kph minimum, so about 6hrs and 40mins, so a bit less time
> .


I was intrigued, so I checked. Dave's 100s vary between 13 and 15kph. No idea why, except it might be to do with opening times of commercial controls.


----------



## DooBlood (13 Jan 2012)

Last year was my season. Completed a RRtY, an SR series and completed the PBP! Woo hoo. This year I am having a siesta!


----------



## Baggy (28 Sep 2012)

The Audax year is very rapidly coming to a close (Sunday!), so am just wondering how everyone got on with their Audax ambitions?

After writing off 2011, 2012 ended up being a good year - my knee problems seem to be (touch wood) more or less a thing of the past, so am pleased to report that from my wish-list below, I completed the Randonneur 500 award (a 50k, 100k, 150k and 200k), feature on the Brevet 500 list again (5 x 100k rides) and after a flying start in March, my cycling friends have gone on to enjoy numerous Audax rides and a lot of cake 

My attempt at golden AAA glory is in a few weeks' time when I attempt to ride the Dartmoor Devil at the end of Oct...wish me luck...



Baggy said:


> My aim for this year was to complete a Randonneur 500, but unfortunately knee difficulties stopped me riding anything over 150k.
> 
> Good news is the knee is much, much better, so that's one to aim for next year. Another brevet 500 would be good, and am also interested in the National 400.
> 
> In an attempt to get more women into Audax, am also grooming several cycling buddies to ride a local 100k in March. The promise of quality cake has more or less sold it to them already





Baggy said:


> Oooh yes, and a gold AAA badge would be a nice addition. My knees might beg to differ though...


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (28 Sep 2012)

I have not done a single audax yet and will hang my head in shame. I'm quite gutted actually and it's a combination of a busy social life, most audax start points being a pain in the arse to get to so early on a Sunday morning and a boyfriend who's a very fairweather cyclist. Next year will be my year. Maybe


----------



## Baggy (28 Sep 2012)

The early starts are a killer!


----------



## martint235 (29 Sep 2012)

I also have done no Audaxes at all. Was planning on doing an SR (cos I wanted a medal). Oh well. I have done numerous rides over 100 miles though and at least 3 over 180 miles so it's not all bad.

And I did cycle from Welling to Nelson in one go, solo which I still think is an achievement.


----------



## Banjo (29 Sep 2012)

Got one more 200 to do to complete RRTY. Nice thing is I didnt realise I was doing RRTY until I had done 2 or months worth and most of the winter behind me. 

RRTY isnt tied to the Audax Year so I can ride the final ride in October which is technically in 2012/2013 season.


Fingers crossed I manage to do one in October to finish the 12. good Luck to everyone else in whatever challenges you set youirselves.


----------



## vernon (30 Sep 2012)

vernon said:


> Ride more events than I have ridden this year.
> 
> A modest target seing that I've only ridden 1 x 100km and 1 x 50km.


 
November, December and January were out of commission while I recovered from a bout of chronic cellulitis in my left leg. October has also been removed as the Audax calender ends today leaving eight months to riide.

I have comfortably exceeded my target with:

2 x 150km rides
17 x 100km 'flat' rides
1 x 100km 2AAA ride

1000km Brevet Award
2000km Brevet Award


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Sep 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I have not done a single audax yet and will hang my head in shame. I'm quite gutted actually and it's a combination of a busy social life, most audax start points being a pain in the arse to get to so early on a Sunday morning and a boyfriend who's a very fairweather cyclist. Next year will be my year. Maybe


 
Same here - without the boyfriend bit though . Next year for sure.


----------



## ACS (30 Sep 2012)

Failed to make any of my 2011 Audax resolutions.
2012
Tour of East Lothian in Feb - just love climbing the Rigg in the snow.
Deeside Loop as a warm up for Snow Roads.
Would like to do a SR in my 55th year but waiting to see if I can conquer the 300 first.


----------



## stevevw (1 Oct 2012)

stevevw said:


> Complete a 600


 Failed.

Should have riden the 600 last Friday/Saturday but still laid up with a broken shoulder.

Starting today Audax UK new Year Resolutions
RRTY
SR
LEL


----------

